# Balneario & Distrito de Santa Rosa



## loryst (Jun 7, 2008)

Como lo manifiesta Arkeomaster Santa Rosa el es lugar ideal para un retiro (creo que hay uno religioso hasta antes de entrar alli). Durante las pocas veces que estuve por alla en los ultimos años pude percatarme de la paz y tranquilidad que alli se siente.

En cuanto a la fachada del balneario es cierto que no se ve muy atractivo (pistas en mal estado, areas verdes descuidadas, basura en la arena) pero tal vez la carencia de lujos presentes al por mayor en el sur sea parte de su encanto ya que no daria para mas construcciones acordes con el lugar el cual cada verano se ve muy concurrido pero sin llegar al extremo de Ancon donde no cabe ni un alfiler cada domingo de temporada.


----------



## bayovar (Jul 20, 2009)

Arkeomaster said:


> Una cosa es verlo en fotos y otra cosa es visitarlo (y otra muy diferente es vivir alli!!!..)
> 
> En foto, no parece lo que realmente es...Santa Rosa es un verdadero paraíso...
> No lo digo porque no conozca otros balnearios y lugares de residencia "relajados" en Lima...He pasado temporadas en Santa Maria con casa de playa propia (movimiento frenético de gente, competencia de lujos y casas, etc), Chaclacayo (muy hermoso pero sin mar), y muchos otros lugares mas (tanto en Perú como el extranjero)...
> ...


}

E IDO VARIAS VECES A ESE SITIO / ES CHEVERE PERO YA ESTA CASI ABANDONADA LA ZONA


----------



## W!CKED (Apr 3, 2006)

No se ve tan bien, una simple playita para pasar el rato..


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

La playa y sus casas son muy bonitas, lastima que estas fotos no ayudan en nada, debieron abrir un thread con fotos que muestren mas de esta linda playa, yo recuerdo que de niño siempre iba al Club Union y la pasaba super y las casas y la playa siempre me gustoo mucho.


----------



## itaipu (Jul 18, 2009)

Muy distinto de Ancon hace verlo como un oasis en la zona norte.


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*Casa de playa en Santa Rosa*


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

*hace meses (inicios del año pasado) vi un reportaje que hicieron de venta de casas en santa rosa (balneario).. me llamo la atencion porque nunca habia escuchado de este balneario..y en el programa se veia bien traquilo..y aceptable.*


----------



## francocutexX (Sep 7, 2009)

agradable el balneario se ve que tiene potencial.


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Santa Rosa nació como un balneario alternativo a Ancón allá en los 50s pero pronto se vió afectado por las invaciones que acabarian siendo el Cono Norte, esto sencillamente desanimó a los potenciales propietarios y acabó siendo un balneario prácticamente desconocido, de no haber sido por la sede de playa del Club de La Unión y la posterior construcción del circuito de autos posiblemente hubiera terminado por despoblarse, la playa también tiene la desventaja de ser bastante brava, esta es otra de las razones por la cual no ha habido un desarrollo sostenido como balneario.

saludos


----------



## Oscar10 (Jul 10, 2009)

cesium said:


> Santa Rosa nació como un balneario alternativo a Ancón allá en los 50s pero pronto se vió afectado por las *invaciones que acabarian siendo el Cono Norte*........
> 
> saludos


*sorry por el off pero.. osea todo el cono norte o lima norte fue o es invacion? *


----------



## Miraflorino (Nov 23, 2007)

*el término "invasión" estuvo vigente en los años 50s.*

En realidad Oscar,para los limeños de hace medio siglo,constituían "una invasión" el hecho que se pueblen cerros en aquél entonces deshabitados... periódicos tan serios como "El Comercio" daban cuenta de ello.. es más,hasta bien entrados los años 70s., mucho se comentó sobre "la invasión de Pamplona",en la actual San Juan de Miraflores... y actualmente suena como "surrealista" que el nacimiento de esa urbanización haya sido en base "a una invasión"... el término en realidad se refería en algunos casos a "invadir" terrenos de propiedad privada ó gubernamental... 


Oscar10 said:


> *sorry por el off pero.. osea todo el cono norte o lima norte fue o es invacion? *


----------



## cesium (May 27, 2006)

Oscar10 said:


> *sorry por el off pero.. osea todo el cono norte o lima norte fue o es invacion? *


Interesante pregunta, como bien dice Miraflorino el términio "técnico" mediante el cual se hacía referencia a los nuevos asentamiento humanos que empezaban a rodear Lima allá por los 50s era el de barriadas, luego se les llamaría invasiones y después Pueblos Jovenes, hoy de les llama Asentamientos Humanos.

En el caso específico de San Martín de Porres y Comas por ser los más antiguos me parece que nacieron como barriadas adyacentes al Distrito del Rimac a fines de los 40s, más tarde llegarían a independizarse y obtener el rango de distritos, pero la gran mayoria de los distritos y urbanizaciones que hoy conforman el Cono Norte nacieron como invaciones, caso aparte es el de Los Olivos que se independizó de SMP, Independenica e Ingenieria se independizaron de Comas pero ambas nacieron como barriadas en los alrededores de las Universidades de Ingeniería y Cayetano Heredia.

Pero no todas las urbanizaciones nacieron como invasión, existen un sinnumero de lotizaciones, parcelaciones, asociaciones de vivienda, cooperativas de vivienda, etc que nacieron a la vida ciudadana con una inscripción en los Registros Públicos, es el caso de Pro, Naranjal, Zapallal, etc.

saludos

saludos


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Las fotos de Arkeomaster me gustaron, sobretodo la primera.


----------

